
How To Fix Your Broken NES - timr
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Fix_Your_Broken_NES
======
aristus
HA! I used to do that for a living. That black plastic harmonica-looking thing
cost 15 bucks direct from Nintendo.

Nintendo had a seriously paranoid setup, too: every month they'd send the new
price lists and we were told to to cross-shred the old ones, mix the shards,
put in separate bags and dispose of in 3 or more locations.

